# Surprising Accessory Find



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Stopped at Ross (Dress for Less) today to look for a couple of things, and lo & behold in the section where the men's gift-type stuff is (like iPod accessories) there was an iFrogz Kindle case like this one (but in pink): 


Would be nice for spiffying up a naked Kindle.

They also had a Kindle/eReader wall charger - had the micro usb plus a connector for a mini usb as well - I actually picked one of those up since it was as cheap as buying an iGo tip. It was just cool to see Kindle accessories in a store - then again I'm easily excited.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Great finds!  I wouldn't have expected Ross to have something like that either..........


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Hm...
Why do they put a pink one by the men's gifts?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How much was it?  Did you get it?
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here it is on Amazon, $24.63:



IFROGZ Luxe Case for Kindle 2 Blue - KNDL2-ST-BLU

Amazon also has different colors available: > ifrogz Kindle


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, Harvey.  I had found the blue one on Amazon, but I was wondering what the price at Ross was, if she remembers.
deb


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Are the hinge openings exposed with the protective silicon cover on the Kindle 2?

Gene


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I honestly don't remember - but it was less than $24 - I didn't get it because I don't read a naked Kindle - I'm a cover & skin gal.  My husband does read a naked Kindle, but hot pink just isn't his color.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I had two hours to kill while my son was at band practice, so I stopped at Ross to see if I could find anything. Sure enough, I found three different Kindle accessories! Here's what I found:

$6.99


I got this for $5.99 but in red:


Picked this up, too: $6.99


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, those are great buys.  
Ross; go figure.
deb


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I got all excited and was ready to go to Ross for new goodies!  But then I checked and there are no Ross stores at all in Indiana!  

I guess it's a good thing I didn't HAVE to have them!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather (luvmy4brats) has some of these for other devices and really likes them, she's been recommmending them!

Betsy


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I must go to Ross!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I love going to Ross anyway, but finding inexpensive accessories for my Kindle like these would be awesome!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Will be going to Ross today to see if my local store here has any goodies like this.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I will definately visit my local Ross this evening! Thanks!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Stopped at Ross (Dress for Less) today to look for a couple of things, and lo & behold in the section where the men's gift-type stuff is (like iPod accessories) there was an iFrogz Kindle case like this one (but in pink):
> 
> 
> Would be nice for spiffying up a naked Kindle.
> ...


Or in this case,"Ross, dress your KINDLE for less." Haha


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I found a red one at Ross--reduced to $3.99. It looks like it had been returned. I hope my Kindle is delivered tomorrow!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

I wasn't a member here when this was fresh news, but I stopped at my nearest Ross anyway.  No iFrogz back-plates, but one each Merkury cover (as the top one above) and "portfolio" (no strap).  Both black with gray interior, but bookstyle (I like easel-style).  I was hoping to find that zipper case with the lego-brick padding, for putting mine cover and all in carry-on luggage, but no luck there.  Here in high price California, the Merkury covers were $8.99 instead of 6.99 but still better than you can find on-line cuz no shipping.

I was surprised at some of the other things in that dept, though.  Two zipper-cases the size of my netbook (I passed but could still run back there...).  Earbuds and portable speakers.  The cord that lets you play your device through your stereo (or car?) speakers.  Other electronics bags and stuff.  Guess that will be a dept I need to check when I stop at Ross's!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice blue color


----------



## martiegras (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that's cool!!!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think there are any Ross stores in my area, otherwise I probably would have checked this out.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't have a Ross in New Hampshire, but my mom does in Florida.  She stopped in this morning and got me two portfolio type covers.  She is coming home tomorrow for the summer and I can't wait to see them!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

I went back to Ross today and bought the portfolio (no strap) and the Belkin zip-bag for my netbook.  That store is dangerous (and time-consuming, because things are not so well arranged so you end up looking piece by piece through pegracks and shelves)!  I also bought three or four things in other departments!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

krystalspin said:


> I went back to Ross today and bought the portfolio (no strap) and the Belkin zip-bag for my netbook. That store is dangerous (and time-consuming, because things are not so well arranged so you end up looking piece by piece through pegracks and shelves)! I also bought three or four things in other departments!


I love Ross but I have to have time to shop there - it's rarely a quick in & out for me. The same day I found the Kindle stuff I found a great new cover for my iPhone.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Just now seeing this so I'm heading to my Ross today!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Just now seeing this so I'm heading to my Ross today!


Lucky you


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

All they had was the jacket that looks like a Medge jacket.  It was $8.99 but I didn't need a case.


----------

